# The Marware Kindle Fire case



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered the 
Kindle Fire Lightweight MicroShell Folio Cover by Marware, Graphite case when I ordered the Fire and frankly don't get what the fuss and negative reviews are all about. After finally getting it after being reading all the bad reviews. I had to counter with the below review. I forgot to add that it really looks good as well. I got the black, not the graphite.

------------------------------------------
I had to wait all week to get my Kindle Fire case as it was delivered to my job and I was not in the office the entire week. After getting a $10 refund because of the price reduction and seeing all the bad reviews, I'd been searching all over to find a replacement case. Well I just got the Marware case, put it on and am VERY pleased. No, It doesn't feel cheap--it feels like it's made of the same materials as the back of the Kindle Fire.

It doesn't add any appreciable weight to the Fire (thank goodness!) and it looks and feels great. The Fire is a hefty device and I really appreciate that the case is so lightweight. For those that are looking for a stand made for your lap (cause I don't think this one is), you probably need to look at some of the pillow stands or the PadPivot lap stand.

The Fire fits snugly into the case and it doesn't feel like it will fall out. Another thing that I like about the case is that the skin I'm purchasing will be visible. Many cases that I looked at either have a frame around the black part of the Fire's screen or cover it up in another way. This case will let me add a little personalization to my device.

I have had a Kindle since the 1st version and currently use an Android phone, Kindle Keyboard, Kindle 2, Kindle Touch and iPad. All of them except the Kindle Touch have cases and this case stacks up to any of them. Don't be afraid of the bad reviews--this case is FINE!

I will update this review if wear and tear on the case changes my opinion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I ordered the
> Kindle Fire Lightweight MicroShell Folio Cover by Marware, Graphite case when I ordered the Fire and frankly don't get what the fuss and negative reviews are all about. After finally getting it after being reading all the bad reviews. I had to counter with the below review. I forgot to add that it really looks good as well. I got the black, not the graphite.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> ...


Jesslyn--I would love to see some pics of your Fire in the case...thanks for the info about it!

Betsy


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I got the leather Marware case for my fire.  I am extremely happy with it.  I'm not sure how it compares with the Microshell version.  From the pictures on Amazon, it looks like the stand works a little differently.  Mine also has an elastic strap inside that can be used to hold the fire when the case is open.  I really like that feature but I don't see it on the pics of the Microshell version.  Mine also has a smaller elastic strap to hold the cover open or closed.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

I also got the leather Marware case that enodice has and it also got a few negative reviews, but I really like it.  Nice leather, nice elastic strap on inside to help hold my Fire while reading, viewing, etc. and it's not bulky at all.  Some of the reviews said they had difficulty "snapping" the fire in and "unsnapping" it out to set it up on the stand, but I didn't find this difficult at all.  Very solid case!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll post pics later today.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are the images. Hopefully they are clear enough. As you can see, I haven't gotten my anti-glare cover yet!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I ordered this today without reading the reviews.  I'm glad you like yours.  Mine will be here on Wed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics, Jesslyn.  Very nice, I like the way the Fire secures to the case.

Betsy


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

My Pink leather Marwear case is due any minute. I am so very excited as I find the case of the Fire a little slippery and have nearly dropped it a couple of times.

I, too, will have to order the anti-glare screen, as the Fire is not as sun-reading friendly as the Kindle DX or my iPhone or iPod Touch. I am happy to hear that the case adds no appreciable increase in weight.

UPDATE: My pink case just arrived!!!!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> My Pink leather Marwear case is due any minute. I am so very excited as I find the case of the Fire a little slippery and have nearly dropped it a couple of times.
> 
> I, too, will have to order the anti-glare screen, as the Fire is not as sun-reading friendly as the Kindle DX or my iPhone or iPod Touch. I am happy to hear that the case adds no appreciable increase in weight.
> 
> UPDATE: My pink case just arrived!!!!!


So am I right? Do you love your new case?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> So am I right? Do you love your new case?


Yes, I do. I was hoping it would stand in portrait mode, but only has three standing positions in landscape, which is fine. Hand holding strap helps reading in portrait mode. Solid leather protection and a strap to hold it closed when needed. I checked out M-Edge and they have a similar one for about $30, but not sure it is real leather. This one is beautiful. Thanks for asking.

My case is not the MicroShell, but the leather one.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

wow...love the pink!  I ordered a black one because I wasn't sure how the pink would look and although the black looks very classy, the pink is very nice!  Hmmm..wonder if I need a "back up"....


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

enodice said:


> I got the leather Marware case for my fire. I am extremely happy with it. I'm not sure how it compares with the Microshell version. From the pictures on Amazon, it looks like the stand works a little differently. Mine also has an elastic strap inside that can be used to hold the fire when the case is open. I really like that feature but I don't see it on the pics of the Microshell version. Mine also has a smaller elastic strap to hold the cover open or closed.


I finally got the exact same case delivered 4 days after the Fire itself arrived yesterday ...But I though that elastic strap was to put you fingers into when holding the fire one handed LOL ... The stand works just fine without any straps... the instructions were just a few pictures 
...and they were not worth a 1000 words ...

I do not like the thinned elastic strap that holds it closed nearly as much as I like the strap that hold my regular kindle closed..its just a cord..easier to use and much "neater in appearance in my opinion...

Bob G


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

I liked the microshell case too, but the biggest complaint in the reviews I read was that the magnets on the cover were not strong enough to keep it closed. How do you find the magnetic clusure? I guess thats not an issue with the leather case as it uses a strap to keep the cover shut, but I prefered the microshell case as it looked thinner.

I needed to buy a case in a store so I could have it for travelling this weekend, and the best one I found was http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=561192. The stores have very few Kindle Fire cases in stock (but had lots of Kindle Fires). I only found three or four in all the stores I visited (Target, Best Buy and Staples) and only considered two suitable for my needs, but neither really had everything I wanted. I went with the cheaper of the two ($30) figuring I will get a different case at some point when all the reviews are available on KindleBoards!


----------

